# Any idea what this is?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I would hate to see the bug that laid all those


----------



## tdagger (Jul 27, 2012)

I have no idea what it is, I vacuumed them up and haven't seen them again. Could be eggs, could be some kind of poop... not really sure. I just wish I could identify it before I find out they are eggs and I get overrun by some crazy mutant bug!


----------



## loubugs (Dec 1, 2012)

Would have needed a close-up picture, a macro shot, to be able to see them.


----------

